# Connecting Laptop to Arris TM402



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a desktop connected to an Arris TM402 cable modem. I recently received a new laptop with 32bit Vista. I have tried connecting the ethernet cable and usb cable from the modem to the laptop and tried searching for the drivers. I visited the Arris site on my desktop and thought about transferring the driver files from desktop to laptop via storage device but that didn't work. I tried downloading the drivers through a wireless connection but I continued having trouble connecting my laptop to the modem. The Arris website says 32bit Vista should have the drivers for the modem, but this clearly is not the case. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Use the Ethernet connection, no drivers are required.


----------



## Bisque (Feb 3, 2008)

As john has suggested just stick with the ethernet . 

Only usb requires drivers (and yes Vista should have them included anyways). 

If you're trying to connect both at once, they will sort of cancel eachother out (easiest way to put it)


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks for the input guys i'll try it.


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

I tried just using the ethernet but it didn't work. It connects to the network but not the internet, saying that there is a problem with the adapter or something. I tried resetting the modem as suggested but the same problem came up.


----------



## Bisque (Feb 3, 2008)

any idea what the ip address is that you're pulling with just the ethernet?
did you try doing a full power cycle? (turn both pc and modem off. Turn modem back on first and wait for it to sync up (cable or online light goes solid) and then turn pc back on)


-----------

one way to find the ip address on Vista:

Start > All Programs > Accessories > (right-click) Command Prompt > Run as Administrator

This will open the Command Prompt

type in > ipconfig/all

paste the information here


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

tried the full power cycle, didn't work. ip adress is
00-19-DB-EE-ED-11


----------



## Bisque (Feb 3, 2008)

that's looks like a mac address, not an ip 

make sure you're looking at the ipv4 and not the ipv6


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

169.254.92.9


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

entered those into command prompt and then repeated previous steps still came up with same problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Tomas Chen>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ThomasChen-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-BF-6C-37-C3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-DB-EE-ED-11
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3988:15df:36bb:5c09%8(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.92.9(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 134224347
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{2A7E39A7-53EE-4489-A3AF-73A67F0D0
F26}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.92.9%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you try a different computer on the Ethernet connection?


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Thomas>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D764F461
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : rochester.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : rochester.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-5E-F8-31
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 72.226.204.53
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 72.226.192.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.108.160.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.92.226.40
24.92.226.41
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 08, 2008 9:25:25 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 09, 2008 9:25:25
PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-CA-CA-FF-18
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.18.149
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

tried connecting to the internet after modifying the registry but still have same problem


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You are doing a 30 second power cycle on the modem whenever you change the attached device, right?

If so, this sounds like a bad NIC, bad cable, or a bad port on the router.


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

didnt work but thx for help, ill probably just call the cable company or something


----------



## David Lamothe (Nov 10, 2008)

Just stopping by to say thanks.

I, too, have an Arris TM402 modem and I was having trouble connecting a new laptop with Windows Vista. I found this blog in a Google search and I'm glad I did. Had the thing up and running after an hour or so, after days of having friends with computer experience trying to figure it out. All I did was this:

Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter regedit and press Enter.
2. Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
3. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
4. In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
5. If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. If the key exists, skip this step.
6. Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
7. In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
8. Close Registry Editor.

NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey.
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.


Then I restarted the modem and computer in the manner you suggested: reset the modem with the computer off, then turn on the computer. The person who was unsuccessful at this must have misinterpreted your directions. I have to admit it took me a few tries too as I am unfamiliar with registry key territory...but I followed your advice and it worked!!!


----------



## David Lamothe (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey, now I have another problem. Now that I'm finally able to connect through the Arris modem at home, I am no longer able to connect to the WiFi network at school. The computer shows that it is connected to the network but cannot connect to the internet through the network. Other students are still getting online so it's not a problem with the network. Did changing some of those {GUID} values to zero affect the wireless connection? How can I fix this?


----------

